# NYU MFA Application... Anyone heard yet?



## Eloise (Mar 14, 2009)

So I've been looking around for a blog that is just dedicated to people freaking out about their application to NYU (MFA)... didn't find one so thought I'd start one up! 
Has anyone heard yet any news - rejection/acceptances? How did people's interviews go?


----------



## color soup (Mar 14, 2009)

Haha I think you are a little late.  For some reason that thread died out a while ago when interviews were going on, but it was strong while it lasted.  I interviewed on the 4th, and I honestly am not sure how it went.  I feel 75% good about it, but I guess it would be delusional of me to think they would pat me on the back on the way out.  They really wanted to throw me out of my comfort zone, which I can understand and appreciate the logic behind it, but in the process I lost a few of the points I wanted to make about films that I like.  
It ended up being not about the answers I was giving, but about how I was giving them.  Very strange situation all in all.  Did you interview?
I am still waiting but from last year's posts it seems like we will hear some time between the 15 to April 1st.  Good luck!


----------



## Eloise (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks 'color soup'! Great to read your response. I interviewed on the 3rd and thought it went so so. I had loads of answers in my head for questions I thought they would ask but none came up! Did they ask you to create a story from someone that you had seen on the street? 
Ah - 15 to the 1st huh? Seems like it could be a way to go... Good luck to you too!


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm in at the DW program at Tisch.  I got my acceptance by snail mail today, along with an offer of (not nearly enough) funding.  I'm in NYC, so I imagine people elsewhere should start checking their mailboxes on Monday.

Good luck!


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 14, 2009)

One more thing.  My status on the "apply yourself" thing has not changed, so, no information to be gained there, apparently.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 14, 2009)

oh my god, TDK120, you made my day!!

I have been home for the last two days sick and bed-ridden (well, couch-ridden) and so have no checked the mail downstairs.  I read your message and ran downstairs in my pajamas!  I am in!  I would still love to get into Columbia but I am so thrilled!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry, just to clarify this is for the Dramatic Writing Program


----------



## Filipe (Mar 14, 2009)

Congratulations Suzako and TDK.

Have you got interviews? Relguar ones or "surprise" ones?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 14, 2009)

I had an "interview" phone call last Tuesday I believe.  They just called in the middle of the day without warning.   

I also got a weeeee bit of funding (probably the same amount of TDK).


----------



## duders (Mar 14, 2009)

The april date is definitely too late. If you got in, expect to hear something within the next couple of weeks.

I heard way before the end of March.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations to those who got in!

Did you guys hear via postal mail?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, by postal mail and no change in online status.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Suzako!

I'm so glad to hear you and TDK got in!!

I live in downtown NYC but don't get postal mail on Saturdays in my building so I'll just have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 15, 2009)

congratz!

I have my interview tommorrow and thursday is it fake or what???
I have applied for an MFA filmmaking in tisch asia and columbia.

They don't notice anything by e-mail?

congratz again for those who got in!


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats to those who got in!

I interviewed for the grad film program, hoping to get in as a director - not sure if the dramatic writing program is a part of that??

My interview was on the 6th of March, and I recently got back from New York - still a bit jet lagged...
All in all the interview went well I think, at least compared to last year - but there is of course always something you want to do differently. They were definitely trying to get you out of your comfort zone, for instance, I told them that I really liked dramatic films with a bleak outcome - and they of course instantly asked me to tell them a funny story!

I havenÂ´t heard anything yet, but still have hopes!


----------



## color soup (Mar 16, 2009)

something tells me we'll start hearing around the 20th...


----------



## Eloise (Mar 16, 2009)

Why the 20th??? Good vibe or expert knowledge?! I thought it was anytime from now! Does anybody know how we hear if we are overseas students? Phone, email, letter?


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 16, 2009)

During my Interview they said that we would hear by April 1st. Last year, if I recall correctly, the people that got in got phone calls on the 27th or the 28th. I hope that helps, although I've got a feeling that every year is slightly different.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 16, 2009)

So, I was looking at my last post and I realized that I made a mistake - sorry guys. I re-checked the forum from last year and the first people to hear heard on March 19th, which was a wednesday. This could mean that those who get in this year will be hearing in the next couple of days...then again who knows. Best of luck to everyone who applied, Copenhagengirl, my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## JonnyPayne (Mar 16, 2009)

I just got home and found a nice sized package from Tisch! I got in! First Year paid in full...That's insane!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations, jonnypayne!  That's fantastic.  

Are you in DW?  Screenwriter?  TV writer?


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations JonnyPayne -that does sound insane!

And thanks Lukejoseph for the crossed fingers...


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 17, 2009)

I feel like we might need to start a NYU Film MFA directors thread, as I am beginning to be confused by acceptances to the DW program as well as the undergrad program. It's all making me quite nervous.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 17, 2009)

i second that! go for it, luke. i'm thinking jonny was DW?


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 17, 2009)

I just started a new thread, its called NYU Directors MFA 09


----------



## JonnyPayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry guys. Yeah, it was for the Dramatic Writing Program. I wish you all luck.


----------

